

BlackBerry PlayBook takes the lead to Apple iPad? - mark01
http://www.ihelplounge.com/blackberry-playbook-takes-the-lead-to-apple-ipad/

======
bbguitar
Flawed article. Misleading Headline.

How many of those Playbooks were returned after christmas and swapped for a
Kindle Fire that actually works?

"PlayBook managed 160,000 units. All iPad models combined sold 203.000 units."

